# Being INFP 4w5 Sx/So



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey, so, I hope this is the right place to be asking about this. Anyway, I'm most definitely a classic case of INFP, and so, it made sense when I tested as a 4w5, which is apparently one of the most common Enneagrams for an INFP. I recently read up on instinctual variants and took some tests, and I'm apparently *4w5 SX/SO.*According to this page Enneagram: degree of frequency of the differents variants. [Archive] - Typology Central, 4w5 SX/SO is "extremely rare."

I'm having trouble finding much information on 4w5 Sx/So. How does that stacking of variants affect my personality? I mean, I'm an INFP, and supposedly SX/SO is a highly "extroverted" stacking, so could that account for inconsistencies of intro/extroversion? If anyone has any information on it, I'd be so appreciative! Also, why is it such a rare combination?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

They might be more suited to help you here: Enneagram Personality Theory Forum 
There's even a thread there explaining the instinct thingy.


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> They might be more suited to help you here: Enneagram Personality Theory Forum
> There's even a thread there explaining the instinct thingy.


Thank you, you're lovely.  I'll do just that.


----------

